# Is there any chance to study bachelor degree in Australia with dependent 457 visas?



## Rajmohan (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear All,

I am hopping for your reply Guys.

My Son 16.5 year of age has dependent visa 457 for next 3 years, He is studying year 12 HSC (Higher secondary school) in India. I am planning to bring him Australia for higher studies (bachelor degree) my question is he able to study with the dependent visa 457 or should I have to get student visa, please someone help me to find out.


Thanks in advance

Cheers.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Subclass 457 visa holders can:
• bring any eligible dependants with them to Australia - dependants can work and study.
Source:
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1154.pdf

No Student Visa needed but University Fees may be the expensive International fees.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Rajmohan said:


> Dear All, I am hopping for your reply Guys. My Son 16.5 year of age has dependent visa 457 for next 3 years, He is studying year 12 HSC (Higher secondary school) in India. I am planning to bring him Australia for higher studies (bachelor degree) my question is he able to study with the dependent visa 457 or should I have to get student visa, please someone help me to find out. Thanks in advance Cheers.


457 Dependent visa holder can typically study at an international student fee rates.

However, not knowing your specific situation - please do yourself a favour, read the visa grant letter as this provides your accurate entitlements.


----------



## Rajmohan (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you very much JandE.


----------



## Rajmohan (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Ausindo


----------

